# pedigree help please



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

i dont know what info you need exactly but let me kno an i can tell you asap. thanks in advance for the help


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would need to see the pedigree, can you give the names off the 1st 3-4 gens. And also what you are wanting to know?


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

i just want some thoughts of what people think of his bloodline i havent got his ukc papers back yet but i have his parents numbers that were on the ukc papers


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would need the names, and if the parents arent known or on internet we wont be able to tell anything until you have the pedigree in hand. Do you have the parents names? or kennel name?


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

the sire is pr ukc blue muscle/its all about kaos
the dam is pr ukc blue muscle/ gucci girl 
the kennel is blue muscle bullies 
they do have it on the website but i wanted to see if there was one that went deeper an what everyone thought about it oh an on the website the moms name is paris


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sire's ped

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Dam's ped

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

A LOT of RE dogs in both peds. I don't really know how to read them though.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is the moms side of the pedigree
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

here is the dads

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Looks to be alot of razors edge dogs. I like RE dogs, but not all of there dogs do anything for me I think some look really fat and nothing special , there are a couple I like but as a whole not impressed. There breeding page I dont see any titles on there dogs but they seem more concerned with who the parents of there dogs are and dropping famous dog names then making there own. They talk about the famous dogs as if that will make the pups worth more. Honestly if I wanted a dog off pee wee or whoever I would just go and get a direct daughter off that dog. On the other hand they dont look sloppy really { the majority} and seem clean and correct . What is your goal for this pup ? did you buy for showing or just as a pet? 
Would love to see pictures of your pup


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

is RE good? an what is it exactly an thank you very much


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

ok re is razors edge i should have figured.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32418-razors-edge.html

check out that thread, it goes over everything . Bully 101 section would be a good place for you to start on here really has alot of info I think you would find healpful.


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

i bought for showing an look i always wanted a big boy. he is taller than the average razors edge bullies an ill put pics up asap one sec


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

how do i post pics


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

taller? how tall is he? the parents arent that tall if the stats are true on the website dad is only 18" which would make him standard and mom is 16" if thats true would make her pocket although just barely , she may be standard if that isnt an official measurement. I wouldnt call that taller then average. My RE girls are 15" and 18" so really can vary .


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

when i took a rough measurement he was about 19 inches at 9 months my measurment may be off though


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

how do i post pictures


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

best to use a site like photobucket or something, upload pics to there then resize to 600x or smaller and copy the "IMG" link from there and copy it here and voila they will appear. At 9 months he should be close to done growing upwards, you may see maybe 1/2 inch more at most I would think. so he will still fall within the standard class.


----------



## AstonMuscle13 (Dec 9, 2011)

*cool*

ok good to know thanks for the help ill have pics up shortly check them out an let me kno


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This would be your puppy's *six generation pedigree. *There are some nice dogs in the pedigree, but as stated above not super impressive dogs and the kennel well I'll just leave it at that. How old is your dog?


----------

